# what does it mean????



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

what does to regain reality mean? i dont feel spaced out i jsut feel like i dont understand reality at all? like to be alive and in this particular weird place is soo strange and scarey.. like i am seeing it for the first time... i see it perfectly... but its like its all new to me... what is reality and why am i in it ... anyone relatE?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

katiej said:


> what does to regain reality mean? i dont feel spaced out i jsut feel like i dont understand reality at all? like to be alive and in this particular weird place is soo strange and scarey.. like i am seeing it for the first time... i see it perfectly... but its like its all new to me... what is reality and why am i in it ... anyone relatE?


Yes definately i go through this a lot. Its the weirdist and probably the worst of my symptoms. Questions like who am i? What is anything? Also at one stage got confused with the words people were using and i kept trying to find out how people come up with words and why they sound like they do. Its all very weird but its all a part of depersonalization.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

its so hard to believa.. like i question why i am even human? but wat else wud i be like... it makes me so anxious cos its like i cant feel safe as long as i am concious.. u sure its part of that? so hard to believe and ye its defo the worst of it all .....


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

katiej said:


> its so hard to believa.. like i question why i am even human? but wat else wud i be like... it makes me so anxious cos its like i cant feel safe as long as i am concious.. u sure its part of that? so hard to believe and ye its defo the worst of it all .....


Yep its definately a part of Depersonalization. If you dont believe me look through the symptoms of it.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i believe u its jsut so hard to believe.. its like im rejecting being alive or sumthing.. wat other weird thoughts do u get.. helps me to know im not alone..


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Believe it or not, it passes when you recover. I know it doesn't feel like that's possible but it is.
Try taking a mineral supplement or two. Might help. And rest/sleep as much as you can.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you.. did u overcome these type of thoughts? they went away for a good bit... and now they are bak its horrifying !


----------

